# SAGE BAMBINO PLUS - ONLY DROPS OF COFFEE COMING THROUGH



## Cari_S (Apr 11, 2020)

We received our Bambino Plus this week.

We ordered coffee ground to 'espresso' size.

No matter what we do, when we press the double espresso button, it only drips a few drops of coffee, we then have to allow it to finish that round, we press it again and then we get a double shot of coffee. Sometimes it takes 3 rounds of pressing the button to finally get a double shot.

We tried 19g of coffee, 18g, 17g, 16g and 15g. We have tried various pressures whilst tamping - but nothing seems to work?

Should we order coffee to 'aeropress' size instead?

Appreciate that ideally we should have a grinder but we want to at least make sure we are happy with the machine before we buy a grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cari_S said:


> We received our Bambino Plus this week.
> We ordered coffee ground to 'espresso' size.
> No matter what we do, when we press the double espresso button, it only drips a few drops of coffee, we then have to allow it to finish that round, we press it again and then we get a double shot of coffee. Sometimes it takes 3 rounds of pressing the button to finally get a double shot.
> We tried 19g of coffee, 18g, 17g, 16g and 15g. We have tried various pressures whilst tamping - but nothing seems to work?
> ...


Go to the supermarket and just buy some box standard ground coffee, like, Lavazza qualità rossa, or Taylor's of Harrogate.

Do that and let us know.

It might be that he coffee grounds you are using are too fine and not quite suitable for using with a pressurised basket (dual wall basket) as opposed to a standard basket (single wall).


----------



## Cari_S (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you, we will try that! I have also ordered a single wall basket from Sage - trying all options! ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cari_S said:


> Thank you, we will try that! I have also ordered a single wall basket from Sage - trying all options!


That's good. But I'm afraid you'll need a good burr grinder in order to use it. Otherwise you'll get really fast shots which taste like dishwasher water.

The grinder is often overlooked, but in essence is more important than the coffee machine itself.

You can get good second hand deals in this forum.

Niche Zero, Eureka Mignon are good entry level contenders.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Cari_S said:


> Appreciate that ideally we should have a grinder but we want to at least make sure we are happy with the machine before we buy a grinder.


 Until you have a grinder to dial your grind to suit the beans, i dont think you will be happy with your machine. Even the same beans that are a few weeks old need a different grind setting.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cari_S said:


> Thank you, we will try that! I have also ordered a single wall basket from Sage - trying all options!


IMO, you got it wrong - a common mistake. People who don't do their research before hand fail to realise that the grinder is the key, not the machine. I'm really sorry, I'm not trying to be negative, but you'll most likely not enjoy your machine (with a single wall basket) until you have a grinder to pair it with. Also, the key for espresso is freshness, and pre ground coffee goes stale really quickly, in a matter of hours. Hence why you always grind on demand.

You are better off buying a good grinder, try all sorts of coffee and methods, and then buy the machine.

Buying the machine to use with pre ground beans is like taking a sports car for a test drive on a 30 mph zone. It won't deliver, and it will not do what it should be doing well.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

'Niche Zero, Eureka Mignon are good entry level contenders'

Entry level 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> 'Niche Zero, Eureka Mignon are good entry level contenders'
> 
> Entry level
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Yes. In terms of electric grinders.

You can get much better grinder than the Mignon. You can get much better grinders than the Niche. Those are great for what they do, form factor, convenience.

Just do your research. Grinders often cost much more than that, specially single dose grinders.

The cost/benefit ratio of those two grinders is what make them rise above the rest.

Don't get me wrong - you can buy an Ascaso i2 or an Iberital mc2. You'll be on the upgrade route very quickly afterwards.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't doubt that, but not everyone's entry level is 500 quid for a grinder

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I don't doubt that, but not everyone's entry level is 500 quid for a grinder
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


I agree. Now, I challenge you to go and find me a single dose grinder, electric, for less then the Niche.

Also, find me a better grinder than the Mignon for what it is on that price bracket: low retention, ease to adjust and dial in, solid built, easy to clean, good resale value.

IMMV.

What would you classify as entry level for espresso?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I will no doubt fail that challenge. But nevertheless I still maintain 500 quid is a lot to declare its the entry point for grinders for Bambino owners

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I will no doubt fail that challenge. But nevertheless I still maintain 500 quid is a lot to declare its the entry point for grinders for Bambino owners
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


I see where you are coming from.

However, what happens often if you read through posts is that folks buy sub-par equipment and then wonder why their machines are not yielding a quality espresso.

The bambino is not a cheap machine: you can get a cheap DeLonghi for half the price.

People buy good machines, get their accessories and then forget the grinder. Then they get something they think it's entry level, just to use it for a few months and find its shortcomings. Then they put an advert and try to sell it in this forum, just to find no one will pay the price they are asking for.

I stand by what I believe are entry level gear for espresso, and you'll find that most of the more experienced members here will have a similar opinion.

The idea on the espresso journey - well, what usually happens - is that you start off and enjoy it. Ultimately you'll end up wanting to upgrade your kit, and sell your exiting kit to someone else, or maybe upgrade the grinder or the machine separately. The advice given in this forum is to minimise the cost of upgrade. Buy the best you can afford and what will suit you, even though if it means one would need to save more then initially anticipated, hence my entry level suggestions. Failing to do so will cost you significantly more on the long run.

If you want to try real espresso but can't afford to buy new, the second hand market, providing the kit has been looked after properly, is the best path, imho.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, I am on that journey. If one of those grinders comes up sh I will be buying, albeit I have an Iberital now.

I suppose its entry level to what. Entry level to perfectly nice espresso can surely come for less than a 500 quid grinder. Entry level to a different level of espresso, well I bow to your much greater experience.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Thanks for the reply, I am on that journey. If one of those grinders comes up sh I will be buying, albeit I have an Iberital now.
> 
> I suppose its entry level to what. Entry level to perfectly nice espresso can surely come for less than a 500 quid grinder. Entry level to a different level of espresso, well I bow to your much greater experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


You are focusing on the Niche. This is an entry level electric single dose grinder. Other electric single dose grinders will cost over £1k gbp if not more.

The Eureka Mignon does not cost 500 quid.

Edit: my first grinder was a Porlex mini. It was ok for espresso, novelty wore off very quickly, and the Eureka Mignon followed through. That was in 2011.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I agree. Now, I challenge you to go and find me a single dose grinder, electric, for less then the Niche.
> 
> Also, find me a better grinder than the Mignon for what it is on that price bracket: low retention, ease to adjust and dial in, solid built, easy to clean, good resale value.
> 
> ...


 When you say 'Mignon' here, which Mignon are you referring to? I'm looking at Eurekas (well, half looking) and there's the Mignon Manuale, Mignon Silenzio and the Mignon Specialita. I want to spend as little as possible but understand that I should not spend less than a Mignon (Niche a bit too much for me at this time). I know you and the other experienced people rate the manufacturer but is there one of these models that everyone means when they say 'Mignon'?

EDIT: On Eureka's website there's actually one just called 'Eureka Mignon' too! BB don't sell that though. They don't actually sell the Manuale which they say doesn't meet their standards, so I presume you and the others don't mean that model?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> When you say 'Mignon' here, which Mignon are you referring to? I'm looking at Eurekas (well, half looking) and there's the Mignon Manuale, Mignon Silenzio and the Mignon Specialita. I want to spend as little as possible but understand that I should not spend less than a Mignon (Niche a bit too much for me at this time). I know you and the other experienced people rate the manufacturer but is there one of these models that everyone means when they say 'Mignon'?
> EDIT: On Eureka's website there's actually one just called 'Eureka Mignon' too! BB don't sell that though. They don't actually sell the Manuale which they say doesn't meet their standards, so I presume you and the others don't mean that model?


They are pretty much the same as far as I know. 50mm flat burrs. The variation is in the electronics, or a sense of them.

The manuale has an on/off switch. The silenzio has an analog timer. The specialità has a digital display. Ultimately, the quality of the grinds is exactly the same. I had the silenzio equivalent - it was called mkii. It did the trick for me.

Suggestion: if you don't mind buying second hand, and are on a tight budget, do consider the option. Providing you look after it well, you will lose very little money, if any at all.

Ultimately, I reiterate, avoid unplanned upgrades. Go second hand, and, If you ultimately you want a single dose grinder, save up and buy a Niche if that's what you want.

It can be a very expensive hobby this one.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> They are pretty much the same as far as I know. 50mm flat burrs. The variation is in the electronics, or a sense of them.
> 
> The manuale has an on/off switch. The silenzio has an analog timer. The specialità has a digital display. Ultimately, the quality of the grinds is exactly the same. I had the silenzio equivalent - it was called mkii. It did the trick for me.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for advice, especially 'avoid unplanned upgrades'. Being locked down means I'm looking at lots of things I don't need (Lunar scales!), I can't even work my machine consistently yet! I'm just conscious that everyone says that the Sage BE grinder isn't great and that grinders are a big bang for buck upgrade. I think I'm a bit frustrated and so looking for a 'quick fix', which isn't smart or necessary yet. Either you or someone else gave me some pointers about adjusting burrs on grinder, I did that this morning and grind was better (finer and so slower), I got good pressure too. Drink wasn't amazing but drinkable and I can work with it, things re going inn right direction. Nowhere near 1:2 but I've learned (been told), that's not the be all and end all.

Manuale is £229 which is very affordable I think and space is a slight issue for me. But I think I will adhere to your advice on hold on until I feel I'm consistent with the the Sage BE grinder and I know a bit more about it. I'll watch second hand, see if anything crops up.


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

I would recommend Eureka Mignon MCI - excellent build quality and form factor. For ~300 GBP its great value for money. That's my current budget setup - Bambino and Mignon MCI - they do pair together nicely.

https://www.mobacoffee.de/Eureka-Mignon-Istantaneo-MCI-Timer-Chrom-benutzte-Retoure

That's the place I've ordered last summer. It's simple, easy to maintain and reliable small machine.


----------

